# Applcation/Exams Expired?



## McAllister (21 Apr 2005)

I was just wondering, how much time do I have during my wait for merit listing until my application or exams expire? (CFAT, Physical) How long for each until they have to be done over again? I know that my physical has to be redone in about a month.


----------



## kincanucks (21 Apr 2005)

McAllister said:
			
		

> I was just wondering, how much time do I have during my wait for merit listing until my application or exams expire? (CFAT, Physical) How long for each until they have to be done over again? I know that my physical has to be redone in about a month.



CFAT - no expiration
Med - one year
PT - six months
ERC - six months.


----------



## McAllister (21 Apr 2005)

ERC?


----------



## infamous_p (21 Apr 2005)

McAllister said:
			
		

> ERC?



enhanced reliability check.


----------



## McAllister (21 Apr 2005)

OK. By this you mean redo the part on the appplication that goes over my history, and not redo a whole new application? Do I need new reference letters?


----------



## kincanucks (22 Apr 2005)

McAllister said:
			
		

> OK. By this you mean redo the part on the appplication that goes over my history, and not redo a whole new application? Do I need new reference letters?



If you haven't moved then the ERC is simply resubmitted and updated.  Reference letters are good for one year.


----------



## McAllister (22 Apr 2005)

Thanks for your help.  I assume that once I'm merit listed there's no expiry date for anything anymore? I know, I know, I'm sorry... so many questions   :-\


----------



## 9nr Domestic (22 Apr 2005)

McAllister said:
			
		

> Thanks for your help.   I assume that once I'm merit listed there's no expiry date for anything anymore? I know, I know, I'm sorry... so many questions    :-\



No, you still have to keep your tests up to date, even once you are merit listed, if you fail to do so you will be taken off the merit list.


----------



## kincanucks (22 Apr 2005)

9R Domestic said:
			
		

> No, you still have to keep your tests up to date, even once you are merit listed, if you fail to do so you will be taken off the merit list.



Correct.  However, the CFRC/D will be in contact with you to make sure everything stays active.


----------



## McAllister (23 Apr 2005)

Great. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Zim (23 Apr 2005)

what about interview update, they said that i will have to do it even that i got my offer for regs. What kind of interview is that, same as the first or just and update of what happened during the last 6 months???


thx


----------



## kincanucks (23 Apr 2005)

Zim said:
			
		

> what about interview update, they said that i will have to do it even that i got my offer for regs. What kind of interview is that, same as the first or just and update of what happened during the last 6 months???
> 
> 
> thx



It is just a review of your previous interview and to see if anything has changed that may affect your enrolment.  We even do them over the telephone sometimes.  Don't sweat it.


----------



## McAllister (27 Apr 2005)

What about reference letters?  Do they expire?


----------



## kincanucks (27 Apr 2005)

McAllister said:
			
		

> What about reference letters?   Do they expire?



Ahhh, I answered this question the first time you ask it.  See above.


----------



## McAllister (27 Apr 2005)

AAaaaahhh.... I'm stupid.   ???


----------



## vangemeren (12 May 2005)

A personal problem has come up and I cannot continue the process at this time for the forseeable future. I was wondering about my options in terms of my application, what each of them will mean, and what would happen to my application. I'm applying to PRes in another town and have completed my CFAT, ERC, interview, and my Med. All I had to complete was my PT test.


----------



## kincanucks (12 May 2005)

Your application will be closed and when you are ready to continue some updating may be required.  See previous posts for expiration of various components of the process.


----------



## vangemeren (12 May 2005)

I saw the expiration dates before posting, what will a closed file mean? And at what point would I have to start a new application?


----------



## kincanucks (12 May 2005)

You will have to reapply and you may have to provide some new documentation depending how long it is until you reapply.


----------

